# Large Hay Auction



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Holy Hay Batman.I ran across this in paper so looked it up.Total of 37,000 Rd bales.5 auctions threw the winter months.here is the first auction.

http://iqbid.steffesauctioneers.com/

scroll down there are 5 auctions.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

That would be a good netwrap account!


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Steffes auctioneers mean business. They don't dilley dalley, but manage to get crap done. Did my landlords auction past December. Good people for sure.


----------

